# Pee mods



## Charlietuna (Mar 2, 2012)

This may not be considered skeeter pee, but has anyone added juice concentrate to the primary in addition to the lemon in the skeeter pee recipe? Maybe a few cans of blueberry pomegranate or strawberry breeze? Maybe apple cherry. These r the ones that r readily available for me. 

Thanks. Brian


----------



## Arne (Mar 2, 2012)

I believe most folks add the juices like that when backsweetening. It will give you more flavor than if you add it in before the ferment. Arne.


----------



## harleydmn (Mar 2, 2012)

I add 2 cans in the ferment er bucket and use 3 cans to sweeten with, seems to come out real nice.


----------

